# ارجوا منكم المساعدة في صناعة هليوكبتر حقيقية



## محمد سمير الكحلوت (11 يونيو 2007)

السؤال الذي يشغلني والذي اتمنى ان اجد له اجابة من احدكم هو
هل محرك السيارة العادي بقوة 900 حصان قادر على رفع طائرة عمودية لشخص واحد:15: 
واذا لم يكن فما هو المحرك المطلوب وكم ينبغي ان يكون وزنة وقوتة واين يمكن ان اجدة ؟
ارجوا منكم الافادة والمشاركة معي بالمعلومات المفيدة لاني انشاء الله عاكف على بناء
طائرة عمودية حقيقية لشخص واحد ......وشكرا :80: :80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (11 يونيو 2007)

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخ محمد في الملتقى 

نحن نرحب بمشاركاتك


----------



## فتى حايل (11 يونيو 2007)

والله ياخوي كان ودي لو عندي خبره افيدك لكن على حسب ماهو معروف ان محركات السيارات تكون كبيره في الحجم ولها ملحقات كثيره وقد لاتناسب في التحليق وشكرا لك اخي والله يوفقك


----------



## smsmsmsm (30 مايو 2009)

معليش اخوي بس تعديل بسيط انا على حسب علمي اقوى محرك سياره الى الآن سيارات السباق الفورميلا ون 
وما تعدا 400 حصان يعني 900 حصان مدري من وين جت 

وشكرا


----------



## تنّاروت (30 مايو 2009)

اخي من كلامك الباين انه مع عندك فكرة كبيرة ... لا اظن انك تحتاج ل900 حصان ولا حتى ل100 لعمودية لشخص واحد ..
الامر ابسط من هذا ولكي اسهل عليك انت تبحث على GYROPLANE







هده اصغر طائرة عمودية في العالم بس حسب ظني تصنيع منزلي









زر هدا الموقع لاصغر طائرة في العالم


http://www.newlaunches.com/archives/the_worlds_smallest_one_person_helicopter.php


----------



## مختار الجزائري (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام و عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته نعم يستطيع محرك السيارة رفع اكثر من شخص لانه لديه عزم دوران لا يقل عن 5000 دورة في الدقيقة وهذا مهم في صناعة الهيليكوبتر ولا يشكل ثقل المحرك عائقا كبير امام قوته طبعا إذا ركبت المراوح اما المحرك الذي تبحث عنه فيكفيك محرك دراجة نارية ذات اسطوانتين فهي تفي بالغرض


----------



## النسرالمصرى (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا دفعة 2008 وكان مشروعى طائرة هليكوبتر بمقعدين ونجحت بالفعل
واستعملت محرك 165 hp, وعدد لفاتة 572 rpm
وكان وزن الطائرة 740 Kg وسرعتها 135 kmh

أخى العزيز اول خطوة فى بداية تصميمك هو انك تكتب مواصفات الطائرة (السرعة و الوزن ومدة البقاء فى الجو ..................)
وبعد كدة تعمل سرفاى (بحث) عن جميع الكائرات التى تقع فى هذة المواصفات 
وتبدأ فى تصميمك...


----------



## aliahmedlafi (3 مايو 2010)

اخي النسر المصري اذا عندك صور او مقطع فيديو للطائرة اللتي صنعتها ممكن انك ترسله لي على ايميلي [email protected] ومن اي مادة صنعت المرواح انا عندي مراوح من خشب هل تفي بالغرض او لا


----------



## احمدالمختار (3 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء هل ممكن فعلا صنع مروحيه مقعد واحد تكون صغيره و امنه ورخيصه لو ان هذا ممكن لماذا لا يطبق ليكون هو الحل الغير تقليدى لازمة المرور فى عالمنا العربى


----------



## aliahmedlafi (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليك ارجو من الله ان تكون هذي مفيدا لكم


----------



## aliahmedlafi (17 مايو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## aliahmedlafi (17 مايو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم
*


----------



## casper taha (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mawdou3 ra2e3


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت نكمل مسيرة المهندس الكحلوت


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع بسيط و جميل و تنفيذه سهل 
الصعوبة يا صديقي مش بالمحرك الفكرة في المروحة لانك بدك hydromatic propeller
عشان تقدر اتوجه الطائرة


----------

